# Debian Samba Setting



## jimb0p (28. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe einen Debian Server in einem Netzwerk von rund 15 PCs sind. Alle PC sollen auf eine eingebundene Festplatte im Server zugreifen können, aber dort nicht auf alle Ordner. Und von jedem PC aus soll jeder User auf bestimmte Verzeichnisse zugreifen können, die er benötigt. Was ist dafür ein genaues Setting, was muss ich dafür einrichten? Gibt es ggf. einen besseren Aufbau?

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## sheel (28. September 2015)

Hi

ist die Festplatte nur für den SMB-Server da (mit anderen Worten ,
kann man dort die Zugriffsrechte ändern oder sogar ein anderes FS nehmen)?

Gibts die Benutzer selber schon, mit welchem "Modell"?
(DB? Mapping zu localen Linuxuseraccounts? ...?)


----------



## jimb0p (2. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

Benutzer gibt es noch nicht, FS kann angepasst werden, würde gerne ext4 nehmen habe nur gutes darüber gelesen. Die Festplatte ist ausschließlich für den Samba Server, quasi einfach eine Datenablage. Würde es Sinn machen hier Samba als Domänencontroller zu konfigurieren?

Gruß!


----------



## sheel (7. Oktober 2015)

Für 15 nicht häufig ändernde Benutzer würd ich da einfach zur direkten einfachen Lösung greifen:
Mapping zu Linux-Useraccounts.

Das Paket libpam-smbpass installieren, falls noch nicht da,
in der Konsole mit adduser die Benutzer anlegen, mit "smbpasswd -a username"
und nochmaliger Passworteingabe für SMB-Zugriff freischalten.

Für die Platte selber ist Ext4 sicher nicht verkehrt, aber wenn man schon beim
Wählen ist, ist das neure Btrfs auch einen Blick wert. [Hat ein paar sehr nette
Zusatzfeatures, falls man sie braucht, und wenn nicht ists nicht schlechter als Ext4]

Rechteeinstellungen für die Ordner dann mit setfacl (das
chmod-System ist vermutlich zu wenig flexibel für die Situation hier)

PS: Sorry für die späte Antwort.


----------



## jimb0p (16. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Antwort, habe es soweit eingerichtet das man es einbinden kann im Moment jedoch Zugriff auf alle Ordner hat. Es gibt an sich nur zwei Unterschiedliche Usergruppen. Die erste kann alle Ordner im Hauptverzeichnis sehen, die zweite nur ein paar. Könntest du mir mal ein Minimalbeispiel geben wie es mit acl aussieht. 

Also bspw. /media/daten ist das Hauptverzeichnis und enthält Ordner 1 - 5 und der erste User hat Vollzugriff und der zweite sieht nur Ordner 4 und 5 bzw. hat nur auf diese Zugriff und hat bei 4 und 5 aber Vollzugriff.


----------



## jimb0p (3. Januar 2016)

Kann ich hier nochmal nachhaken wegen einem Minimalbeispiel? Aus meinen Recherchen werde ich nicht so schlau.


----------



## jimb0p (20. Januar 2016)

Habe es jetzt so halb hinbekommen. Habe eine Gruppe angelegt und alle Benutzer die auf den Ordner "Ordner-2.0" zugreifen sollen der Gruppe hinzugefügt. Wenn ich über Samba auf das Verzeichnis komme und in der Gruppe "ordner20" bin kann ich das Verzeichnis öffnen, Dateien/Ordner anlegen und eigene löschen. Jedoch kann ich mit einem anderen Benutzer der Gruppe "ordner20" nicht die Dateien löschen, wie konfiguriere ich das? 

Des Weiteren kann ich über die Shell nicht mehr mit meinem User der auch in der Gruppe "ordner20" den Ordner betreten. Auch hier heißt es "Keine Berechtigung". Hier mal die ACL Infos zum Oberverzeichnis:


```
# file: ORDNER-2.0/
# owner: root
# group: root
user::---
group::---
group:ordner20:rwx
mask::rwx
other::---
```

In einem Unterordner von einem User aus der Gruppe "ordner20" angelegt:


```
# file: TESTORDNER/
# owner: username
# group: username
user::rwx
group::r-x
other::r-x
```

Warum wird hier nicht die Gruppe ordner20 gesetzt?


----------



## jimb0p (21. Januar 2016)

Habe es soweit hinbekommen das ich einfach zwei User und zwei Gruppen angelegt habe. Der erste User ist in beiden Gruppen (der der alles sehen darf) der zweite nur in einer. Per ACL habe ich Default ACLs gesetzt auf die Gruppen. Jetzt habe ich nur noch das Problem das in dem Ordner den nur der erste User sehen kann überall Schlösser auf den Dateien sind und diese nur schreibgeschützt geöffnet werden können. Woran liegt das?


----------



## jimb0p (21. Januar 2016)

Das viel größere Problem habe ich bei dem Ordner den auf den nur der eine User zugreifen kann: Wenn ich eine neue Datei anlegen kann ich sie danach nicht mehr öffnen, die Zugriffsrechte werden automatisch -wxrxrr-- gesetzt, das ACL ist aber korrekt, jemand eine Idee?


----------

